
Stream processing with Kafka and Flink - tarunsapra
https://amsterdam.luminis.eu/2016/05/23/jumpstarting-stream-processing-with-kafka-and-flink/
======
tarunsapra
Jumpstarting Stream Processing for Big Data developers.

